

Baddges.com - Please help us get noticed. - baddges
http://baddges.com/beta/?cid=yc

======
rudasn
What are your thoughts on Mozilla's <http://openbadges.org> and have you
considered integrating with them in some way?

A single unified badges project would be very useful for online education as a
form of showcasing accumulated knowledge and credentials.

